# alternator



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anyone know what model alternator we have on the 1.4L turbo motor? i can't find the information anywhere, the dealerships are no help and I don't get home at night until after its bitch black out and no garage. 

I do a lot of car audio work on weekends income and the best advertisement is when you can show them your work on your own car. i used to have my blazer with 2 12s on 3000 watts for spl and 800 for sq, i ran a full active front stage and had dual batteries and a high output alternator. I still had my backseat, full foot room and my spare tire in the "trunk" along with enough space for 2 small suitcases. 


I have a guy who will build me an alternator no problem but I want to know if its a shared unit like the cs130 in the blazer was used in multiple different vehicles. 


any help would be awesome guys.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome setup what number were y doing ? 
I had a 94 explorer with two dc audio level 4xls 18"s
on a Memphis 4k with two xstatic 4000 batteries and one xstatic 2000 doing 150+ db
Sorry to get off topic


----------



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

haha, i knew i'd find someone. 2 SSA XCons on a stetsom 2Ke1 with 2 peerless sls 8s in each door and 3 vifa tweeters per pillar running off an mbquart 4125. Pioneer 880PRS.

best i ever put up on meter was a 143.8 before i upgraded the alternator after the michigan season was over. I put the alt in, rocked the system full blow until december when i yanked it out and sold it all before i sold the truck. 

Buddy has one of those hand held spl labs meters and according to that with the new alternator and the Juicebox Batteries i was running, and will run, i was doing a 145.1 staying stable at 13.9 at lowest.

I was planning on doing a wall with 4 15s and 10,000 watt but didn't have the money to keep to the truck and get the car. i'm 21 and a full time student working 2 part time jobs.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Impressive. I've been a bit into car audio but never competed. Never had the money, and just saw it as a waste. I stick with Image Dynamics IDQ V2 drivers (I have 4 of them; 3 10s and one 15), and an IDMax10V3. 

I'm in the process of setting up a 2-way active up front with a MiniDSP on a pair of Morel MDT-44s crossed low (1500hz) and a pair of Dayton DA-175 7" midwoofersin the doors. Doors will be treated with SDS materials. 

All I do know about the alternator is that its a 120amp. If you're not going for serious SPL, I'm guessing it should be fine.


----------



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm going to replace the stock battery with a similar sized (dimensions, not capacity) Juicebox battery and put a group 31 in the trunk. 3 10s off an Audiopipe 3000D i have laying around and then full active front stage utiliizing the DSP (love the idea of them and price). 

the 120 will be fine for daily use but when it comes to competition it won't work too well. I plan on actually attending more than the 2/3 local shows since i can know afford to drive much easier.

I'm a firm believer in overkill. i'm going to hit about 40-50% of the car with deadener, ensolite and mlv. i like being loud but not with rattles and allowing most of the music to destroy my brand new car. We'll see what my guy can cook up for me.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

well here is my youtube channel of my explorer with 4- 12s then to 2- 18s 
http://www.youtube.com/user/kylevh20?feature=watch
i traded my memphis 4k amp for two dc audio level 2 8"s and two fiberglassed boxed for my wifes car well worth the trade 

sorry for change of the subject again lol


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

here is my wifes car 








http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t73/kylevh20/?action=view&current=VIDEO0037.mp4


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The stock alternator is a "smart" alternator that can vary its output based on demand. Most of the time when cruising during the day it's at 12.5 volts per the DIC. At night or when the headlights are on it's 14-14.8 volts. It's also much harder to hit exceptional fuel economy numbers at night with the headlights on.


----------



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

I understand the alternator aspect but after reading all the information about it, it only gains you about 1-2 miles per gallon. i'm willing to sacrifice that for my love of audio. I only got 15mpg in my blazer and am getting an average of 33mph in my cruze. just did a 430 mile trip to visit the gfs family and was getting 37.5 average.

I'm going to pull the car into the garage at work this week and look at everything in there, under it and what not. i plan on doing a lot of different things with this car so i should probably get accustomed to crawling under it. although seeing as how i'm 6'3" and 220, its not exactly an easy task to shimmy under the car, thankfully we have truck ramps at the shop. 



The 8s in the trunk look good, my girlfriend is looking to get a cruze this summer, but the eco with a manual, and wants a little punch like the JL 10w0 i have in her grand am right now. we'll see what fun i get to have and what not.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

How good are you at building and designing purpose built SQ\"SQL" sub boxes? 

I might just be able to blow you away.


----------



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> How good are you at building and designing purpose built SQ\"SQL" sub boxes?
> 
> I might just be able to blow you away.



Well, i have a few customers that do nothing but compete and love being loud with swappable ports. just finished an 04 impala with 2 12 American Bass HD off of 3500 watts of crescendo power doing a 150 out of the trunk on music. 

Buddy has an astro van with 2 18 SSA Zcon off 10K doing a 153.4 daily.


But that being said, i'm always looking for ideas and help when i get stuck. I'm trying to figure out how to put 3 10s into the cruze and about 3000 rms. 


BACK ON TOPIC!!!!!! lol, got some free time during lunch to pull my car into the garage and crawl around and what not. my car comes stock with a 130 amp alt (win) and it is going to be simple to run my wires (under car though). So, by next month i'll be doing a build log of all my fun stuff. temporary system for now then slowly growing it


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mtopper said:


> Well, i have a few customers that do nothing but compete and love being loud with swappable ports. just finished an 04 impala with 2 12 American Bass HD off of 3500 watts of crescendo power doing a 150 out of the trunk on music.
> 
> Buddy has an astro van with 2 18 SSA Zcon off 10K doing a 153.4 daily.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind, I said SQ/SQL setup. In all honesty, its not difficult to make 150db in a "one note wonder" box. It is however more difficult to make a sub sound *good.* I'm talking transparency. The ability to make a sub blend with your front stage without needing 8" drivers up front and crossing at 65hz, and having a sub that sounds musical, with tonal accuracy and excellent transient response. Pure SPL got old for me after about 2 years, and the shift to SQ was a very enjoyable but challenging one. How do you make a sub sound amazing without needing gobs of EQ?

Here's a short writeup I made regarding this:

Why sub boxes are important

You'll notice a few key elements here. First, using in-cab measurements, I'm able to accurately (within 2-3db) predict cabin gain (as a function of cabin pressurization gain and boundary loading). Second, I'm able to directly apply that to the raw frequency response generated by using the sub's T/S parameters.

The rest, such as group delay, excursion, and vent velocity are things you can do with other software commonly available, but your simulations will be completely useless until you are able to factor in cabin gain. What looks flat in WinISD will measure peaky and boomy in-cab, and I have the ability to tell you that ahead of time. 

Go ahead, challenge me. I've designed at least 300 boxes like this for about 120 people to date, and each person who built them said they sounded exactly like what I predicted they would and measured shockingly close to my simulations.


----------



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

when you said sq/sql boxes, i read sq or spl not sq/sql. 

the impala was one note wonder but the astro will actually play everything from 25hz up to 60ish before roll off. 6th order build. 

I also build sq systems like my brothers Avalanche. Focal 3ways up front, coaxial rear doors and 2 JL TW5 in a midgate box using the JBL MS8 to get a basic tune and then fine tuning it from there. 


I completely believe you in your skills. I go to Lawrence Tech in Michigan for Audio Engineering with some pretty interesting programs that i still have to figure out. but, i'll definitely talk to you later one about my setup. i just have some basic stuff for the next month or so.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mtopper said:


> when you said sq/sql boxes, i read sq or spl not sq/sql.
> 
> the impala was one note wonder but the astro will actually play everything from 25hz up to 60ish before roll off. 6th order build.
> 
> ...


Awesome. Hit me up if you want me to tell you about what I do with home theater speaker design. I design my crossovers from scratch using modeling software on frequency response measurements taken with professional measurement microphones. Its some pretty sweet stuff. It might be right up your alley with the kind of stuff you're going to school for.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...looks like there are three (3) different GM part numbers:

P GENERATOR MOUNTING (LUJ/1.4-9,LUW/1.8H);. Fits: Chevrolet Cruze | Nalley Buick GMC Brunswick

GM #13579791 = 120A, for 1.8L
GM #13577154 = 120A, for 1.4LT (ACDelco #13577154)
GM #13577411 = 120A, for 1.8L (ACDelco #13577411)


----------



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...looks like there are three (3) different GM part numbers:
> 
> P GENERATOR MOUNTING (LUJ/1.4-9,LUW/1.8H);. Fits: Chevrolet Cruze | Nalley Buick GMC Brunswick
> 
> ...



Thank you, i knew someone could find something. but, on my alt, there is a label on the top of it saying 130 amp alternator. any idea why? maybe because i have the drivers convenience package? i'll snap a photo of it tomorrow. trying to sell some stuff i have sitting in my garage to fund my audio addiction.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mtopper said:


> Thank you, i knew someone could find something. but, on my alt, there is a label on the top of it saying 130 amp alternator. any idea why? maybe because i have the drivers convenience package? i'll snap a photo of it tomorrow. trying to sell some stuff i have sitting in my garage to fund my audio addiction.


The convenience package won't merit a stronger alternator. Its probably just a discrepancy in the listing.


----------



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

I didn't think so but i'm just trying to figure out why i might have gotten lucky haha. i plugged the test on it at work today and it gave me a nice 132 amp reading. so i'm not going to complain. going to work for a couple hours tomorrow, getting my car tinted and going to try to do a little bit of the audio build.


----------

